# Glitch on this website



## Swiftie (May 10, 2014)

After composing a new thread, I was forcibly reminded to add a tag (something you usually put in a cow's ear). I was offered the choice of cancelling, or going back. I went back.

All of the newlines that I'd added to give my post structure had been replaced by html

tags (another use of tags) which appeared verbatim in my post. I edited them out.

If the html tags have disappeared from this post, they were mostly amphersand less-than-symbol br amphersand semicolon ... one of the banes of my life, trying to insert html sequenced into a forum based on html.

Is there a better forum than this for discussing this website itself?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

we just go with the flow......it is a bit like being married......you accept warts and all......


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

I haven't had that happen to me and I've started a fair number of new threads (and had to go back).

As dfk says though, we go with the flow, it is rare the forum gets complaints . . .


----------



## Swiftie (May 10, 2014)

I think it must be me. I'm going through a torrid time with all things technical. I got locked out of my PC for three days. I've ordered two coffee makers from Amazon, both of which were faulty. Then, to cap it all, this website defaced my finely crafted post... 

Whatever it is, watch out as it's catching. My wife found a garment at half price, but when she checked out all her items had mysteriously vanished. She went through again, and the cheap prices were gone. However, she was sneaky enough to go back through her history, and the old URL still generated the cheap price. We're not holding our breath that it will ever arrive.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Swiftie said:


> I think it must be me. I'm going through a torrid time with all things technical. I got locked out of my PC for three days. I've ordered two coffee makers from Amazon, both of which were faulty. Then, to cap it all, this website defaced my finely crafted post...
> 
> Whatever it is, watch out as it's catching. My wife found a garment at half price, but when she checked out all her items had mysteriously vanished. She went through again, and the cheap prices were gone. However, she was sneaky enough to go back through her history, and the old URL still generated the cheap price. We're not holding our breath that it will ever arrive.


Please can you keep your gremlins at yours!!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

MildredM said:


> Please can you keep your gremlins at yours!!


I think I've found another forum glitch. @MildredM post count is going up rather too quickly and must some sort of error.. I think I'll have to adjust it back down to a median level otherwise Mrboots2u will soon be overtaken


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Please keep you mitts off the speedy post count button, if you don't mind


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Rhys said:


> I think I've found another forum glitch. @MildredM post count is going up rather too quickly and must some sort of error.. I think I'll have to adjust it back down to a median level otherwise Mrboots2u will soon be overtaken


Frankly its a marvel to watch


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Glad you established the glitch was not forum related









Thanks for updating me as I couldn't replicate it on my end either


----------



## Swiftie (May 10, 2014)

The torrid times just got worse. My Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge just turned itself off, and will not turn back on.

It was at 45% charge at the time. I've gone through the "Force boot" procedure (press and hold the power and volume down buttons simultaneously, for 7-10 seconds, or as long as it takes to reboot. I went for 3 minutes before getting cramp in my fingers.)

The only light at the end of the tunnel is that I bought it on the 16th August 2016, so it's less than one year old.

Unfortunately, that light is shining on a sign which reads "Bought in the EU"; UK consumer protection law may not apply.


----------

